# Discord - Server Invites for newb?



## mareenaicefin (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I'm quite new to the fandom and was hoping to experience some discord communities to show me the way.
I am mature (18+) and non toxic Narwhal 
You may have seen me around here, or not.






Cheers guys


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 24, 2019)

I have an art-centered SFW discord server, we have frequent art raffles/events and everyone's pretty friendly. You're welcome to join, we've got about 140 members, I think: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2019)

If that's your cup of tea there's a few Australian/Melbournian furs telegrams .


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 25, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> If that's your cup of tea there's a few Australian/Melbournian furs telegrams .


I've never used telegram... I wouldn't know the first thing about it


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 25, 2019)

and yes I have telegram stickers and don't use telegram XD
I created an account and didn't know wtf I was doing


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> and yes I have telegram stickers and don't use telegram XD
> I created an account and didn't know wtf I was doing


It's ok. Telegram is confusing asf. I remember when I first created an account for some reason it set my username as my last name capitalized. Fun times


----------

